# Foggy sunrise



## Terry D (Nov 7, 2016)

Taken Sunday morning from my back yard.


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 7, 2016)

Your back yard is massive Terry, it's the size of a park where I'm from. I like the colours that you have captured and the way the photograph draws your eye into the centre. It makes me imagine myself dancing with fairies amongst those trees with the fog enveloping me. Awesome photo.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks! Actually I only have about 1 acre. My yard stops about twenty feet beyond the big maple tree in the photos. In these shots I'm shooting across about 3 yards and down into the Mississippi River valley.


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 7, 2016)

Still to have an acre for a back yard...just wow... such a lovly view to have though I would love to have a view like that someday


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 8, 2016)

Terry, you definitely have a flair for capturing the drama... the second photo is fierce... F.I.E.R.C.E.


----------



## PiP (Nov 8, 2016)

the second picture really captures my imagination. I love the colours and the way the trees in the foreground frame the picture.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. God did the heavy lifting on this one, I just pointed the camera.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 8, 2016)

Some perspective:  I know even less about visual art than the written word.

Very nice pictures, Terry.

I'll now go and crawl back under my NaNoWriMo rock.


----------

